# my site



## mrfluffy (Jan 6, 2002)

because you're likely to be pros i'd like to hear your opinions on my current website (www.misterfluffy.co.uk/main.htm) it's my first one in flash.

and any tips on webdesign (book, design sites etc..) or improvements would be welcome.

thanks


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 6, 2002)

Nice beginning 
My suggestion would be to make the background (brick) more transparent so that the text is more visible 

If you want any ood references, I find the "webdesign in a nutshell" book quite useful when I want to remind myself of things


----------



## rinse (Jan 6, 2002)

type tip: don't use comic sans. it is hideous.


----------



## mrfluffy (Jan 6, 2002)

thanks both of you,

the current bricks are temporary, they look to big so im putting a new pic in when i get time off college.

comic sans ms was the choice of the band, i wash my hands of it


----------



## Mindy (Jan 6, 2002)

I agree on the choice of fonts.....!  The fun thing about web design is that it is an ever-evolving artform and if you continue, the sites you do and your personal design skills will evolve over time.  Keep playing with things....keep experimenting....but asking for other's input is a great way to start!


----------



## martinatkinson (Jan 8, 2002)

Hello!

You have a good start there!  Here are a few minor details:

1.)  Make the loading page simple.  Right now it looks a little crowded (to me).  Maybe if you simply have "Loading..." with some little animation (text fading, some kind of status bar, etc.)
2.)  As previously noted: choose a clean background.   Even plain old white can look good if you use it right.  Take a site I did for a client Creative Juices, Inc.  All page designs have a nice stylish header with a white background.  (see http://www.myfamilycenter.org/cjonline/)
3.)  Clicking on home takes you out of the flash site and into an html page.  Make this go to the first page that appears in the site.
4.)  The guitar with hot spots is a good idea but I would make the links easier to find.  Instead of showing what they are only when the mouse is over it, show what they are before hand.
5.)  I would make the bullets on the songs/lyrics page smaller.

I did not have time to go through the entire site but the above is what I found in what I did go through.  Your site has great potential!

Have a great day!

Albert


----------

